# Would you sleep in the back of your car at a truck stop with dh and dd?



## mochimama (May 25, 2006)

Dh, dd (17 mo) and I are planning on driving 17 hours (each way) to my in-laws for Thanksgiving. We would like to keep the amount of time dd is in the carseat during the day to a minimum and therefore had the idea of driving all night so she could sleep in the car while we kept on truckin'. Unfortunately we are not the spry 20-somethings we used to be and driving all night is not in my repertoire of desires anymore. Dh is good in the late evenings and I am good in the early mornings, but neither of us in good in the midnight-4 a.m. range. We don't want to spend $$ on a hotel if we are only going to be there 4 hours and I don't think we want to go through the trouble of setting up camp somewhere. How do ya'll feel about us pulling the Subaru over at a truck stop, putting some thermarests and blankets down in the back and all sleeping for a few hours at a truck stop? My inclination is to think it isn't very safe, but it seems like a good solution for us.


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

I would be scared to do that with my son but we did it on a few trips before we had him.

It's a tough call. I guess it would depend what the stop was like. Well lit, police patrolled, etc.


----------



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

Done it, alone with my 3yo son, when I was a broke single mother.

We stopped at a nice hotel, parked by the front entrance, put up the sunshade, rolled baby blankets up in the windows (front ones not tinted) and crashed in the wee hours. Worked fine for us. I was worried about safety, but honestly most theives would rather break into an unoccupied car and steal your stuff without the hassle of the occupants being crossly woken up. I did have pepper spray in the pocket of the door though...


----------



## serenityjewell (Oct 3, 2006)

I wouldn't have a problem with doing this. You could do some research beforehand and find a truck stop/rest stop in a good area that has volunteer patrols through the night. We did this last summer.

Sarah*


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Would I sleep in my car, yes. In a truck stop? No. Instead find a 24 hr walmart, or something similar, as they usually have cart boys and security and the like and your car will be less of a target.

Id feel best if someone was sleeping reclined in the drivers seat. You can just turn the car on and haul bum out of there if someone freaky is hanging around your car.


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

Done it.

Alone, pre-kiddo.
Partnered, pre-kiddo.
Alone, preggo.
Partnered, preggo.
Me & baby.
Me & toddler.
Me & partner & toddler.
Me & 3.5 yo.

Do a bit of research and trust your instincts if the place you pull into gives you the heebies.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I'd do it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think I'd fly instead of driving!

But then, with my health issues I'd be totally shot after 17 hours in the car, and I wouldn't be able to function without a normal bed to sleep in. So I'd never be able to do that much traveling for just a long weekend.


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

Having been 'on the road' as a truck driver's partner/wife I absolutely would not sleep in a car in a truck stop... We were accosted by all manner of unsavory people. I second the suggestion of a 24 hr walmart or if it HAS to be a truck stop pull right up by the front door where the cashier is... better to risk being asked to leave than risk the alternative


----------



## beatrixmum (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, as terrible as Walmart is, they do have a nice policy of allowing people in just your situation to sleep in their parking lots. They figure you'll get up in the morning and come in and buy something. You can find out from the net which exits they're at on your route.


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Some truck stops -- like Flying J -- have RV areas near the well-lit store/gas pump area. We've slept there (in an RV) and I felt safe. (Although, we do travel with a 100lb dog too







)


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

If it were me I would have dh sleep in the day before the trip. Then we would leave around the kids bedtime, I would sleep in the early part of the night, trying to get at least 4 hours. When dh got tired I would have him wake me up and I would take over while he got a few hours. Then in the morning, stop for breakfast and to run around. Then finish up. I wouldn't be able to sleep if we stopped anywhere anyways.


----------



## mochimama (May 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input. We're pretty sure the stop would be in Murdo, South Dakota (very small town)-at a truck stop dh is pretty familiar with (has slept there before). He and I slept in his truck once at a gas station a few towns away from there and considering it was closed, dark and in a pretty deserted area, it was loud as all get out. First of all, there were train tracks about 200 yards away (not easily spotted at night when we parked there) and second, there was some sort of carpooling thing going on in the middle of the night--lots of vans and cars coming and going. It really sucked. I kept being paranoid about being shot through the window








Somehow being in a well lit place seems safer--I like the Walmart idea. There's always RVs there.
We would fly, but we live in rural Colorado-- 4 hours drive to Denver to fly out, then 2 hours drive from Minneapolis to my in-laws. We'd have to rent a car as well, once we got there. I figure with 6 hours drive already, what's another 11?







: Luckily we're leaving on Tuesday and coming back on Sunday, so it's a little longer than just the 4 days.
Sarah Bella, I like your idea, too, and will consider it as an alternative. We were thinking of leaving around noon so that the end of the trip would be in the wee hours of the morning, but we're not set on it yet. Thanks.


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

It's the drive that is grossly unsafe, not the parking to rest.


----------



## mochimama (May 25, 2006)

That's a really good point.








I wished we lived closer (well maybe to my parents, not dh's







)
It seems like we spend all our "vacation time" visiting our folks because we feel obligated that they see dd. dh's dd is also quite ill and his grandma is aging as well...Visiting our families and keeping it affordable are just a fact of life for us right now.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

I would.
I think that sort of stuff is fun. If the area was shady I wouldn't though. Not worth the risk


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd be scared, but would if I had to...just make sure it's well lit.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

I couldn't do it Mama. Sorry!


----------



## palestrina (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd be scared to.


----------



## Valian (Oct 16, 2005)

We're doing a similar drive (14-15 hours each way) over Thanksgiving. We'll be leaving at bedtime, try to fit in 5 hours before stopping to both sleep, try to squeeze in 2-4 more in the early hours, then add another 2 hours over naptime.

Driving while Ds is awake is not really an option, or at least not one that we can count on. We're actually thinking it may take us 2 full nights of driving to get there (7 hrs/night) and we'll be stopping at hotel/Walmart/Rest area parking lots if necessary.

To make driving safer we're allowing plenty of time to drive (2 nights vs 1) but also we're not going to be doing major driving on the most dangerous days (Wed and Thanksgiving day, the Sunday after Thanksgiving).


----------



## MamaJamie (Oct 14, 2007)

I would definitely do this (and have when my 3 y.o. was younger)! Of course, we didn't have a "back" area so I just got my ds out of his car seat, reclined my seat, and let him sleep on my chest. I was kinda leery at first, but figured it'd take a real sicko to attack a sleeping mother and baby who obviously don't have money or they'd be in a hotel!


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

There is no way I'd feel comfortable doing this. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I'd do it, but I'd rather find a cheap chain motel, even if it's only to sleep for a few hours. When we drive through NY to get to family, there are lots of places right off the highway for under $50--Is that true near you too? A bathroom and shower are worth the expense after hours in the car.


----------



## coloradomama1 (Dec 31, 2006)

i agree with pp's, not a rest stop but somewhere where there are at least a few cars parked or some light for safety! we also live in colorado and have inlaws in minnessota so we're veeeery familiar with this trip. pre-baby we slept on the road during this trek a bunch and i think it's a pretty safe, quiet stretch of road. we've only gone with dd when she was 5 months and it was during those crazy storms last winter (xmas) and a hotel room was worth the $! we were literally the only nutballs on the road between mn and co.

we've slept in our car all over the country so that being said, i'd do it. just make sure it's a good spot.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

We've done this. Before we had DD, while I was pg, and a couple of times with DD. We just left DD in her carseat and reclined our seats.

I think we'll do the Wal Mart thing next time we make a long drive, though. Sounds safer.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
I would be scared to do that with my son but we did it on a few trips before we had him.

It's a tough call. I guess it would depend what the stop was like. Well lit, police patrolled, etc.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rowantreeinak* 
Done it, alone with my 3yo son, when I was a broke single mother.

We stopped at a nice hotel, parked by the front entrance, put up the sunshade, rolled baby blankets up in the windows (front ones not tinted) and crashed in the wee hours. Worked fine for us. I was worried about safety, but honestly most theives would rather break into an unoccupied car and steal your stuff without the hassle of the occupants being crossly woken up. I did have pepper spray in the pocket of the door though...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenityjewell* 
I wouldn't have a problem with doing this. You could do some research beforehand and find a truck stop/rest stop in a good area that has volunteer patrols through the night. We did this last summer.

Sarah*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Organicavocado* 
Would I sleep in my car, yes. In a truck stop? No. Instead find a 24 hr walmart, or something similar, as they usually have cart boys and security and the like and your car will be less of a target.

Id feel best if someone was sleeping reclined in the drivers seat. You can just turn the car on and haul bum out of there if someone freaky is hanging around your car.

I've done it, but not with kids.

I always found a well-lit hotel or 24 hour restaurant or something, parked right in front and angled my car so I could drive away if need be.

I would do it IF you had a cell phone, knew it was police patrolled, in a safe area, and well-lit.

Good luck!

P.S. if you still have trepidation, maybe you and your DH could take shifts sleeping and staying awake/keeping watch while at the truck stop.


----------

